# Good Sam Roadside assistance better than I first thought!



## bandalop (Nov 8, 2013)

My other post lambasted GSRA pretty hard and maybe I was a little "quick on the trigger!"  Since my earlier post, I have had several phone calls and a couple of emails from Good Sam representatives, including one from the person in charge of qualifying service providers.  Everyone was truly concerned about my experience.  The fault is placed in several areas, including me.  I should have been more inquisitive about the source of the service (I know I will be in the future).  Corrective actions will be forthcoming in both the Good Sam dispatchers and service providers.  My last conversation was with a fella named Zack who went the distance to correct the current situation.  A refund for way more than I expected is forthcoming.  It appears GSRA does care about its customers and I am willing to give them another chance.  I will renew my membership and if I  need their service in the future, I will be more proactive and ask the question, "where is the service provider home base."  If I don't like the answer I will state what I expect.  So, I give GSRA a thumbs up and recommend you do the same.  They do want to satisfy their customers.


----------



## LEN (Nov 8, 2013)

This has been my experience with GS. They have paid when IO thought it would be a long shot. As I said in the other post they do what they can sometimes it isn't what one expects. And you have to think about time also. Last year I had a flat on the trailer that my  towed is on. I was 60 miles from nowhere and I did have cell reception(amazed), but I figured that by time they got someone there it would be minimum 3 hour so I grunted and did the change my self.

LEN


----------



## bandalop (Nov 8, 2013)

There was a time in my life where I would have "grunted" and done the work too. But I'm afraid I am past that.  As you get older you find you must give up doing some of the things you once did!


----------



## vanole (Nov 10, 2013)

Bandalop,

First off glad it worked out for you better than you originally thought.

I followed your post and multiple posts like this concerning GS and Coachnet on other RV forums (Rvnet, IRV2).  One thing that I have taken away from all that I have read is not everyone is always happy with there ERS.  The other big thing I have taken away is that in some regions one of the big two (GS, Coachnet) seems to perform better than the other one.  

Ive had both GS and Coachnet as my ERS and am presently with Coachnet.  Never had a issue with GS I switched upon renewal a couple years ago felt I was getting more bang for my buck.  Have not had to use Coachnet yet and like all of us hopefully we never have to use our ERS.

With that said I found out the hard way never wrap your ERS in with your insurance most of those ERS companies are auto clubs on steroids.  Had a right front tire blow out some years back did some pretty good damage to the right wheel well and side of M/H in that area.  Called the insurance company first and that was a goat rope having them deal with both an insurance claim and road service. Got tired of waiting for the insurance ERS and called GS and they came to the rescue and bailed me out.  Got to admit it I was happy that I essentially had double coverage.  I did finally canx the ERS that was wrapped in my insurance.  Did not scrap the insurance company they are awesome (National Interstate).

I have been a AAA member for years and you can upgrade to RV+ which I did.  Now AAA is also a auto club on steroids however they do have a pretty decent towing distance for RV's, and trailers if need be.  AAA at least tells you the service is not provided in all areas but is another small piece of mind if required in a sticky situation.  I would never think about travelling around with just AAA as my ERS but do have it as a backup.  You also get their campbooks (Woodalls) by region vice the large telephone book version you buy.  Alot of the ancilliary services provided by AAA are also offered by GS and Coachnet but I find it much easier to go get maps etc at the local AAA office than fill out the form and send it to GS or Coachnet.


----------



## bandalop (Nov 12, 2013)

I too have AAA as a back-up.  I haven't used it since getting GA but knowing it's there is some comfort.  Used to rely on AAA for RV service on the road and for all but one instance it worked out well.  I used to travel with a tow dolly (I flat tow now) and I had trouble with the tow dolly on one trip--AAA would not help as it was considered a trailer and AAA doesn't cover trailers--at least they didn't then.  I think I mainly keep my AAA membership as I am pushing 50 years with them and like the thought of being a long time member.

First off glad it worked out for you better than you originally thought.

I followed your post and multiple posts like this concerning GS and Coachnet on other RV forums (Rvnet, IRV2).  One thing that I have taken away from all that I have read is not everyone is always happy with there ERS.  The other big thing I have taken away is that in some regions one of the big two (GS, Coachnet) seems to perform better than the other one.  

Ive had both GS and Coachnet as my ERS and am presently with Coachnet.  Never had a issue with GS I switched upon renewal a couple years ago felt I was getting more bang for my buck.  Have not had to use Coachnet yet and like all of us hopefully we never have to use our ERS.

With that said I found out the hard way never wrap your ERS in with your insurance most of those ERS companies are auto clubs on steroids.  Had a right front tire blow out some years back did some pretty good damage to the right wheel well and side of M/H in that area.  Called the insurance company first and that was a goat rope having them deal with both an insurance claim and road service. Got tired of waiting for the insurance ERS and called GS and they came to the rescue and bailed me out.  Got to admit it I was happy that I essentially had double coverage.  I did finally canx the ERS that was wrapped in my insurance.  Did not scrap the insurance company they are awesome (National Interstate).

I have been a AAA member for years and you can upgrade to RV+ which I did.  Now AAA is also a auto club on steroids however they do have a pretty decent towing distance for RV's, and trailers if need be.  AAA at least tells you the service is not provided in all areas but is another small piece of mind if required in a sticky situation.  I would never think about travelling around with just AAA as my ERS but do have it as a backup.  You also get their campbooks (Woodalls) by region vice the large telephone book version you buy.  Alot of the ancilliary services provided by AAA are also offered by GS and Coachnet but I find it much easier to go get maps etc at the local AAA office than fill out the form and send it to GS or Coachnet.[/QUOTE]


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 13, 2013)

I was called yesterday about my GSRA from GS. it appears they was trying to charge to an old credit card that I no longer use. BTW it was a GS reward card that I no longer use. I got that taken care of everything is updated and I feel I am protected. I also found that I have free RSA from GEICO my ins company on all my vehicles


----------

